# WhatsApp: Chatten für Jugendliche wichtiger als persönliche Gespräche



## MarcHatke (5. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *WhatsApp: Chatten für Jugendliche wichtiger als persönliche Gespräche* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: WhatsApp: Chatten für Jugendliche wichtiger als persönliche Gespräche


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. September 2014)

Traurig.


----------



## Kaisan (5. September 2014)

Die Entwicklung ist unglaublich rasant. Innerhalb von wenigen Jahren sind fast alle Jugendliche auf Smartphones umgestiegen und nutzen Plattformen wie WhatsApp und das mobile Facebook. Ich muss zugeben: Ich nutze WhatsApp auch recht intensiv, eben weil es so schnell und simpel ist. Aber ein persönliches Gespräch ziehe ich einem Chat immer vor.


----------



## MichaelG (5. September 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Traurig.



Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen. Die sozialen Kontakte werden dadurch immer unrelevanter und es kommt zur Abkapselung. Ob das wirklich so gut ist ? Gestern im Fitnesstudio kam mir vom Parkplatz auch eine junge Tussi entgegen. Das wichtigste: Handy am Ohr und Autofahren ist Nebensache. Ob man dabei jemanden fast frontal rammt oder nicht. Die Hauptsache ist man hängt am Handy.....


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. September 2014)

Kann ich leider bestätigen. Sobald sie können hängen viele jugendliche über ihren Smartphones und schreiben in whatsapp, selbst wenn die Freunde direkt neben dran sitzen. Es ist nicht so, dass die gar nix miteinander reden, aber die Kommunikation via mobilem chat hat einen sehr hohen Stellenwert und es gibt regelrechte Krisen, wenn sie das gerät mal abgenommen bekommen (z.B. wegen Benutzung im Unterricht ). 

Andersrum wird auch nichts dagegen getan. Wenn ich sehe, dass schon 12 jährige mit dem iPhone rumlaufen, dann läuft was schief.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. September 2014)

Bei meiner Freundin nervt das auch schon mal, wenn man irgendwo zusammen sitzt (Restaurant oder so), und die dann alle 3 min nach dem Telefon greift um rumzutickern. Zum Glück hat sie das erkannt und jetzt selber etwas eingeschränkt, und lässt das Ding auch schon mal im Auto, wenn wir uns sehen.



Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, dass schon 12 jährige mit dem iPhone rumlaufen, dann läuft was schief.



Ich hab schon jüngere mit sowas gesehen.


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2014)

schlagzeile im 18. jahrhundert: viele Jugendliche verbringen zeit mit lesen und vernachlässigen soziale kontakte. 

dann war's der fernseher, die computerspiele und jetzt eben die sog. sozialen medien (wozu übrigens auch dieses forum gezählt werden darf).

und jedes mal meint die generation darüber, sich über den nachwuchs empören zu müssen.


----------



## nuuub (5. September 2014)

Das benutzen von WhatsApp hat vorteile gegenüber einem persönlichem Gespräch. Wenn man die sache logisch betrachtet. Man hat genug zeit sich eine Antwort einfallen zu lassen, oder wohl eher eine Ausrede. Das lügen fällt einem leichter, man braucht keine angst haben dass man sich mit einem verlegenem Gesichtsausdruck verrät. Man kann ein "Gespräch" auch leicht beenden, indem man einfach nicht mehr antwortet. Man kann über eine anwesende Person ablästern ohne bedenken zu haben dass sie was hört...

Das sind jetzt mal ein paar gründe die mir einfallen würden warum die Jugend von heute lieber über WhatsApp komuniziert. Persönlich finde ich diese Entwicklung traurig. Genauso wie das fehlen der richtigen Erziehung bei sehr vielen jugendlichen heutzutage. Vielleicht bin ich zu alt... Früher als es noch keine Handys gab hat man sich 2,3 tage im voraus verabredet, so lernte man auch auf eine gewisse art und weise Termine einzuhalten, pünktlich zu sein. Man hatte 40, 50 tel nummern im Kopf, heutzutage kennen viele nicht mal ihre eigene Handy nr auswendig...

Ich möchte hier nicht falsch verstanden werden, ich finde die Technik toll. Benutze auch recht viel von dem zeug. Aber das "Suchtverhalten", vor allem der jüngeren Generation, finde ich schon sehr, nun ja, gefährlich.

Über moral und Anstand will ich mich hier nicht auslassen... Wenn manch ein erwachsener mitbekommen würde welche filme auf dem Schulhof unter den 10 jährigen auf den Handys ausgetauscht werden...


----------



## MichaelG (5. September 2014)

Und das nächste ist: Man kann jemanden konfrontieren ohne einen Arsch in der Hose haben zu müssen. Per App etwas zu schreiben oder jemanden die selben Sätze ins Gesicht zu sagen ist ein Himmelweiter Unterschied.


----------



## springenderBusch (5. September 2014)

Ist aber nicht nur bei der Jugend so. Gibt genügend Erwachsene die während eines Gespräches ständig zum Handy greifen, weil die SMS oder sowas wichtiger als das eigentliche echte Gespräch ist.
Wenn man die Leute darauf hinweist oder fragt wie es wäre wenn ich mich einfach dazwischen drängen würde, schauen die meisten einen an und verstehen im ersten Moment überhaupt nicht was gemeint ist und warum sich ein gefährliches Zischen unter meine Stimme mischt.
Sollen nutzen was sie wollen und wie sie es wollen, aber bei echten anwesenden Menschen hat man die digitale Kommunikation auf ein wesentliches Maß einzuschränken.
Meine Meinung..................und ich weiß das diese sehr altmodisch ist aber ich empfinde es als Beleidigung wenn die Person mir gegenüber ständig das Gespräch unterbricht oder nicht richtig zuhört.


----------



## belakor602 (5. September 2014)

Tja nicht alle. Ich kann Facebook und Co absolut nicht leiden. Mit Leuten die ich kenne bestehe ich zumindest auf Skype oder TS, am liebsten ist mir direkter Kontakt. Per Text kommuniziere ich lieber mit Unbekannten, meist in Forums. Das finde ich interessanter, der Schleier der Anonimität bringt ganz schön interessante und eccentrische Charaktere zum Vorschein.


----------



## MichaelG (5. September 2014)

@Springender Busch: Sehe ich genauso. Das ist eine prinzipielle Erziehungs- und Einstellungsfrage.

@Belakor: Beim Forum gehts ja nicht anders. Wir sitzen ja quasi europaweit verteilt. Da funktioniert die Kommunikation nur auf dem digitalen Weg. Das hat nichts mit dem Wunsch nach "Verschleierung" zu tun. Wenn ich auch natürlich nicht jeden Fremden in meine Wohnung lassen würde. Und wenn mir ein Charakter nicht paßt, breche ich den Kontakt auch ab. Sowohl im Real Life wie auch im Internet. Da gibts keinen Unterschied bei mir. Und exzentrisch bzw. einen kleinen Spleen haben wir wohl alle irgendwo. Der eine mehr, der andere weniger. Dafür sind wir Individuen.

Trotzdem bin ich bei Facebook. Dort steht aber nicht vieles von mir. Nicht mal ein Foto. Aber es ist der simpelste Weg um Treffen zwischen mehreren Leuten auszumachen. Beispiel bei unseren Porschetreffen gibts minimum zwischen 20-30 Leuten, oft auch deutlich mehr. Da ist die Abstimmung deutlich einfacher als wenn man 5 Mio mal hin oder hertelefoniert. Und Facebook bekommt auch nur das mit, was ich poste. Es liegt hier daher auch viel an einem selbst, was dort verbreitet wird und was nicht.


----------



## Schalkmund (5. September 2014)

Na ist doch praktisch. Man muss nicht mehr in Echtzeit zuhören und antworten und kann das "Gespräch" beiläufig führen, während man sich mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt. Echte Unterhaltungen bei denen beide Parteien sich gegenüber sitzen, sind doch sehr anstrengend, weiß gar nicht warum man sich sowas in Zukunft noch antun soll.


----------



## MichaelG (5. September 2014)

ROFL. Und man kann Fragen einfacher übergehen und den anderen ignorieren.


----------



## Vordack (5. September 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung ist unglaublich rasant. Innerhalb von wenigen Jahren sind fast alle Jugendliche auf Smartphones umgestiegen und nutzen Plattformen wie WhatsApp und das mobile Facebook. Ich muss zugeben: Ich nutze WhatsApp auch recht intensiv, eben weil es so schnell und simpel ist. Aber ein persönliches Gespräch ziehe ich einem Chat immer vor.



Whatsapp wäre eine der 20 Dinge die man laut meiner Theorie, wie man Deutschland wieder Lebenwert macht, verbannen müßte, inkl. SMS, so daß Leute sich wieder in die Augen schauen und reden anstatt nur auf ihr "Ding" zu starren 

edit: ich nutze es natürlich auch als SMS Ersatz da günstiger


----------



## Kerusame (5. September 2014)

ich gehör zwar schon ne zeit lang nicht mehr zu der gruppe, finde schriftliche kommunikation aber extrem ineffizient.
lesen & schreiben dauert ewigkeiten länger als hören & sprechen. in dem sinn, nutze ich schriftliche kommunikation (abgesehen von foren) ausschließlich für kurze nachrichten.
sobald ein wirklicher informationsaustausch stattfinden soll, beispielsweise weil mir jemand von seinem urlaub berichten will, bin ich immer für ein persönliches gespräch, bzw. ein telefonat, sollte die situation es erfordern.
natürlich bietet die schriftliche kommunikation einen großen vorteil für leute, die erst reden und dann nachdenken.


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. September 2014)

Ist nicht nur bei Jugendlichen so, das Smartphone mit WhatsApp und FB-Messenger ist auch für jede Menge meiner Kommilitonen der wichtigste Bestandteil im Leben. 
Ich nutze die jeweiligen Dienste zwar auch, allerdings nur eingeschränkt. Wenn ich zu Hause bin, hab ich das Smartphone eigentlich nie bei mir, wenn ich esse, oder mit irgendjemand zusammen bin, bleibt es sowieso in der Tasche. 
Das Smartphone ist mittlerweile für mich auch ein recht wichtiger Punkt geworden, wenn es um Frauen geht. Gibt nichts nervigeres als jemanden, dessen Smartphone keine Minute ruhig bleibt und der dementsprechend ständig am schreiben ist. Sowas ist ein ganz klarer deal breaker für mich (sry für den hässlichen Anglizismus, mir fällt gerade kein deutsches Äquivalent ein )


----------



## Vordack (5. September 2014)

@xNom

Danke, das sind in etwas meine Gefühle. Nützlich, aber zu bestimmten Situationen ein No-Go (was viele nicht so sehen wie ich^^).


----------



## Kaisan (5. September 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Whatsapp wäre eine der 20 Dinge die man laut meiner Theorie, wie man Deutschland wieder Lebenwert macht, verbannen müßte, inkl. SMS, so daß Leute sich wieder in die Augen schauen und reden anstatt nur auf ihr "Ding" zu starren
> 
> edit: ich nutze es natürlich auch als SMS Ersatz da günstiger



Hach, das ist immer so eine zwiespältige Sache - auf der einen Seite bieten WhatsApp und Konsorten so viele Vorteile, sind unglaublich nützlich, aber auf der anderen lassen sie "richtige" soziale Kontakte verkümmern. Auf die Technik möchte ich auch nicht verzichten, sie ist Fortschritt - aber vielleicht ist die Gesellschaft noch nicht bereit für die heutige Technik, wenn ich sehe, zu welchen Nonsens-Zwecken die Ressourcen teilweise verschwendet werden.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. September 2014)

Ich nutze ICQ noch, allerdings mit einem verschlüsselungsfähigen Client. Sinnvoller wäre es sicherlich auf eine Jabber/XMPP-basierte Lösung zurückzugreifen, da dezentral, aber da niemals alle Kontakte mitziehen, muss man irgendwie abwärtskompatibel bleiben...


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. September 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Nützlich, aber zu bestimmten Situationen ein No-Go (was viele nicht so sehen wie ich^^).



Genau das  Sehen in meiner Altersklasse (22+/-) leider auch eher wenige so. 

Noch was das mich im Zusammenhang mit Smartphones endlos aufregt: Selfies bzw. übertriebenes fotogafieren allgemein. 
Leute, die im Restaurant oder in Bars ihr gesamtes Essen und jedes Getränk abfotografieren und noch vor dem Verzehr auf Facebook posten müssen. Leute (im erlebten Fall junge Frauen), die an der Uni in der Bibliothek sitzen und nichts besseres zu tun haben, als Selfies von sich zu machen, sie auf FB zu posten und dann alle paar Minuten mit ihrer Freundin zu checken wer und wie viele Leute das Bild geliked haben. Und vor allem auch Leute, die ins Fitnessstudio gehen, fast nur rumstehen, quatschen und Geräte blockieren und gar nichts schaffen, aber dann Fotos von sich machen oder einen Status auf FB posten müssen, um dem ganzen Freundeskreis zu zeigen, wie toll man ist. 
So Leute kotzen mich unendlich an 
Fazit: Ich hasse den Großteil meiner Generation


----------



## Vordack (5. September 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Genau das  Sehen in meiner Altersklasse (22+/-) leider auch eher wenige so.
> 
> Noch was das mich im Zusammenhang mit Smartphones endlos aufregt: Selfies bzw. übertriebenes fotogafieren allgemein.
> Leute, die im Restaurant oder in Bars ihr gesamtes Essen und jedes Getränk abfotografieren und noch vor dem Verzehr auf Facebook posten müssen. Leute (im erlebten Fall junge Frauen), die an der Uni in der Bibliothek sitzen und nichts besseres zu tun haben, als Selfies von sich zu machen, sie auf FB zu posten und dann alle paar Minuten mit ihrer Freundin zu checken wer und wie viele Leute das Bild geliked haben. Und vor allem auch Leute, die ins Fitnessstudio gehen, fast nur rumstehen, quatschen und Geräte blockieren und gar nichts schaffen, aber dann Fotos von sich machen oder einen Status auf FB posten müssen, um dem ganzen Freundeskreis zu zeigen, wie toll man ist.
> ...



I mean what you know 

Ich kann Leute nicht leiden, bzw ich kann es nicht leiden wenn das Smartphone plötzlich zum Mittelpunkt wird, "Warte mal, muss schnell nen Selfie machen" oder "Bleib mal stehen, das Bild ist gut für FB" oder wenn ich mit jemandem eine echte Konversation habe, das Handy klingelt, ich "warte mal kurz" höre und dann 10 Min ein fremdes Gespräch zuhören muss 

Neulich habe ich einen Bekannten besucht. Tür geht auf. Frau am Telefon, Mann beim WOT zocken (mit TS). Nach 10 Minuten auf der Couch bin ich aufgestanden udn wieder gegangen.  Hat nichts mit Whatsapp zu tun aber mit TS vs. echte Kommunikation...


----------



## Spassbremse (5. September 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> So Leute kotzen mich unendlich an
> Fazit: Ich hasse den Großteil meiner Generation



Geht mir genauso.


----------



## Chemenu (5. September 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Andersrum wird auch nichts dagegen getan. Wenn ich sehe, dass schon 12 jährige mit dem iPhone rumlaufen, dann läuft was schief.


Müssen sie ja, sonst sind sie sozial isoliert.  



Bonkic schrieb:


> schlagzeile im 18. jahrhundert: viele Jugendliche verbringen zeit mit lesen und vernachlässigen soziale kontakte.
> dann war's der fernseher, die computerspiele und jetzt eben die sog. sozialen medien (wozu übrigens auch dieses forum gezählt werden darf).
> und jedes mal meint die generation darüber, sich über den nachwuchs empören zu müssen.


Das Problem an mobilen Geräten ist, dass man bei deren Nutzung andere Menschen stören kann.
Wenn jemand zu Hause am Telefon, Fernseher oder PC sitzt ist mir das wurst. 
Genervt bin ich aber z.B. von lautstarken Telefongesprächen in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln und den ständigen Whatsapp und SMS Klingeltönen. (das Telefon lautlos machen ist out, man könnt ja was verpassen)
Und dann sind da noch vor allem diese "Smartphone Zombies", die auf's Phone glotzend durch die Gegend laufen und nicht auf Umgebung und Mitmenschen aufpassen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. September 2014)

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, dass chatten "wichtiger" als echte Gespräche sein soll. Ich kann den Unmut nun auch nicht nachvollziehen. Warum? 
1. Letztlich sind sowohl chatten, als auch Gespräche legitime Formen der Kommunikation. Ich sehe darin keinen relevanten Unterschied. 
2. Viele können oder wollen gerade nicht raus und Gespräche mit ihren Freunden führen. Vielleicht, weil einer der beiden grad wenig Zeit hat oder so. Aber man will ja trotzdem Informationen austauschen. Ich hatte selbst schon etliche Gespräche mit Jugendlichen und jüngeren Leuten, innerhalb derer ich die Frage stellte, warum sie die ganze Zeit nur am chatten sind. Eine der vielen Antworten war zum Beispiel, dass der Kontakt ein guter Freund ist, der allerdings zu weit weg wohnt, um ihn öfter zu treffen. Es gab zwar auch unfreundlichere Antworten, aber die Entfernung zueinander und mangelnde Mobilität der Jugendlichen waren viel genannte (und meiner Meinung nach auch nachvollziehbare) Gründe für das mehr oder weniger exzessive Chatten. Und wenn man dabei in einem Grüppchen sitzt und alle sich anschweigen...warum auch nicht? Es gibt ja nicht mit jedem so viel zu plaudern, wie mit anderen. Und wenn es mit den Leuten nichts zu sagen gibt, muss man es ja auch nicht erzwingen. 

Die Technik erlaubt es uns heutzutage einfach nur, bequem miteinander zu kommunizieren und soziale Kontakte auch dann zu pflegen, wenn man nicht gerade einander gegenüber steht. Das ist doch überhaupt gar kein Problem. Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier wieder gegen derlei Dinge gewettet und so gut wie alle jungen Leute pauschal in einen Topf geworfen werden. Dabei ist zu sagen, dass mir Extremfälle selbstverständlich ebenfalls aufgefallen sind. Und sicher sind das (leider) nicht wenige. Aber ich habe zumindest bei anderen das Gespräch gesucht, bevor ich ein Urteil abgegeben habe. ^^ 

Also würde ich sagen, dass Chatten pauschal sicher nicht "wichtiger" als echte Gespräche sein sollen. Die Art der Kommunikation hat sich einfach auf die bequemere Ebene verlagert. Und nicht alle sitzen mit völliger Verantwortungslosigkeit wie Zombies an ihrem Smartphone und reagieren ungehalten, wenn man ihnen sagt, dass sie das Handy weg legen sollen. Das tun leider viele, aber bei weitem nicht alle. 

Letztlich ist dann auch zu sagen, dass diese Methoden der Kommunikation keinesfalls zu  verteufeln sind. Im Gegenteil. Sie bieten einem die Möglichkeit, schnell und bequem mit anderen zu plaudern, ohne sich ins Auto zu setzen und hin zu fahren. Daran ist nichts falsches. Falsch handeln nur die Menschen, egal ob Jugendliche und Erwachsene, die verantwortungslos damit umgehen. Und es ist ja auch nicht so, dass Jugendliche nicht trotzdem persönlich miteinander reden. Wenn es sich ergibt, tun das alle. ^^


----------



## Mothman (5. September 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Fazit: Ich hasse den Großteil meiner Generation


Ja, deine Generation ist SEHR selbstverliebt und selbstdarstellerisch. Das ist mir auch sehr fremd. Aber es sind sicher nicht alle. Die die sowas machen sind eben auch besonders laut, auffällig und präsent.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. September 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, deine Generation ist SEHR selbstverliebt und selbstdarstellerisch. Das ist mir auch sehr fremd. Aber es sind sicher nicht alle. Die die sowas machen sind eben auch besonders laut, auffällig und präsent.



Hätte es die Möglichkeit der Selbstdarstellung vor einigen Jahren schon gegeben, wäre es dir nicht so fremd.


----------



## Mothman (5. September 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hätte es die Möglichkeit der Selbstdarstellung vor einigen Jahren schon gegeben, wäre es dir nicht so fremd.


Es gab genug andere Möglichkeiten. Ich hätte mich auch in der BRAVO als 14-jähriger nackt ausziehen können (JA, das gab es!). Heute gehört es aber scheinbar dazu sich selbst zu präsentieren und sich "bewerten" zu lassen (auf die eine oder andere Weise).


----------



## solidus246 (5. September 2014)

Mag ja sein, dass es viele Negativbeispiele gibt aber dennoch glaube ich nicht das 688 Kinder und Jugendliche für alle jungen Leute in unserem Staat sprechen können...


----------



## Chie28 (5. September 2014)

Da gibt es nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen:

Look Up by Gary Turk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7dLU6fk9QY


----------



## Vordack (5. September 2014)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, dass es viele Negativbeispiele gibt aber dennoch glaube ich nicht das 688 Kinder und Jugendliche für alle jungen Leute in unserem Staat sprechen können...



Stimmt, 666 wäre natürlich besser


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2014)

Hochzeit im Jahre 2030! Der Pfarrer fragt sie dann auf Facebook und sie antworten dann beide dort mit Ja! Anstatt sich danach richtig zu küssen, gibt es dort nur ein "knuddelknutscha".


----------



## Gast20180705 (5. September 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hochzeit im Jahre 2030! Der Pfarrer fragt sie dann auf Facebook und sie antworten dann beide dort mit [bold]Gefällt Mir[/bold] Anstatt sich danach richtig zu küssen, gibt es dort nur ein "knuddelknutscha".



korrigiert


----------



## alu355 (5. September 2014)

Ja, früher war alles besser.
Schon allein das man tatsächlich noch mit seinem Transportvehikel reden konnte und darauf ein freundliches (wenn gleich nicht für alle verständliches) Wiehern folgte - und an jedem Wegesrand gab es Treibstoff!
Auch die ersten Tage der Schriftzeichen, da wurde alles noch hochinteressiert gelesen und die Leute die etwas schrieben waren gebildet - wie auch seine Leser selbst.
Ja schöne Zeiten. 


Oder wie ein weiser Mann vor 2500 Jahren mal verlauten ließ:
"Die Jugend von heute liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren und verachtet die Autorität. 
Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer."


----------



## MichaelG (5. September 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Und dann sind da noch vor allem diese "Smartphone Zombies", die auf's Phone glotzend durch die Gegend laufen und nicht auf Umgebung und Mitmenschen aufpassen.



Noch nix von der neuen Head hanging Generation gehört ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> korrigiert



Noch besser


----------



## lars9401 (5. September 2014)

So viel zum Thema Hochzeit:
Is this the state of marriage today? - YouTube

Und genau in diesem Moment hätte ich sie sitzen lassen.


----------



## MichaelG (5. September 2014)

alu355 schrieb:


> Ja, früher war alles besser.
> Schon allein das man tatsächlich noch mit seinem Transportvehikel reden konnte und darauf ein freundliches (wenn gleich nicht für alle verständliches) Wiehern folgte - und an jedem Wegesrand gab es Treibstoff!
> Auch die ersten Tage der Schriftzeichen, da wurde alles noch hochinteressiert gelesen und die Leute die etwas schrieben waren gebildet - wie auch seine Leser selbst.
> Ja schöne Zeiten.
> ...



Gut dafür war aber auch die Gefahr hoch für Rübe ab.


----------



## Worrel (5. September 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich kann Leute nicht leiden, bzw ich kann es nicht leiden wenn das Smartphone plötzlich zum Mittelpunkt wird, "Warte mal, muss schnell nen Selfie machen" oder "Bleib mal stehen, das Bild ist gut für FB" oder wenn ich mit jemandem eine echte Konversation habe, das Handy klingelt, ich "warte mal kurz" höre und dann 10 Min ein fremdes Gespräch zuhören muss


Ein stundenlanges Quassel-fonat sollte es nicht werden, aber wenn das Smartphone 2x klingelt, geh ich doch dran - sag demjenigen aber auch, daß er sich kurz fassen soll.

Ansonsten gibt's für gesellige Runden ja auch noch die Regel: 
a) alle Handies in die Mitte des Tisches legen (Anzeigefläche nach unten)
b) wer als erstes sein Handy benutzt, zahlt die komplette Zeche. 



> Neulich habe ich einen Bekannten besucht. Tür geht auf. Frau am Telefon, Mann beim WOT zocken (mit TS). Nach 10 Minuten auf der Couch bin ich aufgestanden udn wieder gegangen.  Hat nichts mit Whatsapp zu tun aber mit TS vs. echte Kommunikation...


Warst du eingeladen? Dann wäre das ein Unding.
Wenn nicht: a) Vielleicht war es was Wichtiges am Telefon? b) Ich weiß nicht wie das bei WoT ist, aber bei einem WoW Raid ist je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad das Absprechen über TS unerläßlich. Und in dem jeweiligen Raid sind Leute, denen ich versprochen habe, heute mit Ihnen raiden zu gehen. Das ist genau so eine soziale Verabredung wie eben dein Besuch und letztendlich dasselbe, als ob der Bekannte bei einem Fußballverein spielen würde und mitten im Spiel kämst du an den Platz und würdest ihm zurufen, er solle seinen Posten verlassen und mit dir einen trinken gehen.

Wenn er natürlich vorher schon weiß, daß du kommst und das nicht absagt / dir sagt, einen Tag später würde es ihm besser passen, dann ist deine Kritik berechtigt.


Kommt halt immer auf die Umstände an.


----------



## Batze (6. September 2014)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, dass es viele Negativbeispiele gibt aber dennoch glaube ich nicht das 688 Kinder und Jugendliche für alle jungen Leute in unserem Staat sprechen können...



Ach wirklich nicht?

Ich musste neulich mit der Stadtbahn zur Arbeit fahren. Morgens um 6:30 an der Haltestelle. Natürlich alles voll von Jugendlichen die zur Schule mussten, logisch.

Noch nie habe ich so viele Handys am Ohr gesehen oder Jugendliche die darauf rum tippen.
Und das um diese Uhrzeit. Kein noch so großer Handy Laden hätte eine so riesige Auswahl präsentieren können.
Irgendwie war ich richtig geschockt.


----------



## Rachlust (6. September 2014)

Es sind ja nicht nur die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel, Auto oder Fußwege auf denen die Menschen nur noch auf das Smartphone stieren. Bei uns auf der Arbeit bemerkt man es auch sehr stark, dass viele Menschen, es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen, nicht mehr in der Lage sind ohne ihr tägliches Heroin aus zukommen. Der Arbeitstag beginnt und was sieht man bei uns im Büro? Anstatt sich auf die Arbeit zu konzentrieren hat man alle 2 bis 5 Minuten das Smartphone in der Hand. Gibt es vom Chef Anschiss kommt nur Unverständnis und das wäre doch alles nicht so. Ebenfalls Frühstücks oder Mittagspause. Alle gehen zum rauchen nach draußen, stehen im geschlossenen Kreis aber jeder mit Kippe ind er Hand starrt auf das Smartphone. Wozu stehen Menschen noch im Kreis wenn sie eh nur am tippen sind?

Ich sehe Whats App und co. nicht als das Werkzeug des Teufels aber es artet leider langsam aus. Eine Zeitlang war ich auch sehr viel mit dem Smartphone beschäftigt und wir haben auch stundenlang Nachrichten geschrieben nur mittlerweile nervt es mich nur noch da mir das tippen einfach zu langwierig geworden ist. Bis ich am Smartphone den selben Umfang wie am PC getippt habe vergeht locker die doppelte und dreifache Zeitspanne und mit verbaler Kommunikation bin ich noch schneller. 

Als Beispiel. Wir sollten damals ins Kino und haben alles per Whats App abgesprochen. Bis sich alle endlich einig waren und mit ihren Monologen fertig waren sind locker 50 Minuten ins Land gezogen. Nun klären wir so etwas nur noch Persönlich oder höchstens am PC im Textchat (Skype) und das Thema dauert nicht einmal 5 Minuten und alles steht.

Gerade bei Frauen bemerkt man den Effekt von Whats App sehr Negativ (Aber wie gesagt es gibt Ausnahmen!). Frauen schicken sich, zumindest soweit ich das beobachte, kontinuirlich lustige Bildchen oder Fotos ihrer neusten Klamotten und die sie da drin aussehen. In den 90ern hätten sie sich persönlich getroffen und in der Wohnung Modenshow gespielt. 

Eine sehr traurige Entwicklung aber genau sogut kann es wieder umschwenken. Ich war 10 Jahre extrem PC Suchti und ohen Smartphone lief auch nichts. Wenn jetzt eine SMS kommt denk ich nur meh' weil ich keine lust habe auf das tippen und ganzen Tag vorm PC hocken nervt auch nur noch. Evtl wachen die Menschen ja wieder auf und von heute auf Morgen stirbt das What Appin und Facebooken aus.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. September 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Ach wirklich nicht?
> 
> Ich musste neulich mit der Stadtbahn zur Arbeit fahren. Morgens um 6:30 an der Haltestelle. Natürlich alles voll von Jugendlichen die zur Schule mussten, logisch.
> 
> ...



Wirklich nicht. Denn wenn ich früh am Morgen, 7Uhr am Bahnhof stehe, dann sehe ich die Jugendlichen alle persönlich miteinander quasseln. Da stiert keiner ewig lange auf so ein Teil. ^^ 
Leider hatte ich aber z.B. in meiner Ausbildungsklasse vor einiger Zeit Leute, die dem "Smartphone-Generation"-Klischee  entsprechen. Das war wirklich übel. Selbst der Unterricht wurde nicht mehr richtig verfolgt, weil ständig auf dem Smartphone rum getippt wurde. Ich hätte denen das Teil am liebsten aus der Hand gerissen.  

Deswegen ist eine "Studie", bei der nichtmal 700 Leute befragt wurden, einfach nicht aussagekräftig.  Um eine halbwegs aussagekräftige Studie zu erstellen, sollte man schon mehrere zehntausend befragen und nicht nur ein paar hundert. Ganz offenkundig macht ja jeder andere Beobachtungen, sodass diese Studie obsolet ist. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2014)

Facebook, Whatsapp, Selfies... hab ich schon erwähnt dass ich Smartphones hasse ?  

Ich bin nicht generell gegen diese Sozial-Netzwerk-Potale und dergleichen, aber dieses Verlangen sich überall verewigen oder mitteilen zu müssen, diese Sucht nach Aufmerksamkeit und Unmengen von Likes und "Freunden" zu sammeln wie Briefmarken... Es ist grausig, weil es Überhand genommen hat. Ist der gute alte Dialog, das Persönliche derart out geworden?!

Selbst TV-Sendungen können nicht davon lassen, heizen diese Mitteilungssucht sogar noch mehr an.

Da bin ich noch froh dass man umso mehr bei angehenden Schülern darauf achtet, damit das Lernen in der Grundschulzeit nicht darunter leidet. Als wir von der Rektorin am Einschulungstag erfuhren dass in der Schule unseres Sohnes absolutes Handy-/Smartphone-Verbot, hat es spontanen und vor allem lauten Beifall gegeben. Sollte man vielleicht auch auf die nächste Schulstufe ausweiten, ich wäre dafür.


----------



## Kaisan (6. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Facebook, Whatsapp, Selfies... hab ich schon erwähnt dass ich Smartphones hasse ?
> 
> Ich bin nicht generell gegen diese Sozial-Netzwerk-Potale und dergleichen, aber dieses Verlangen sich überall verewigen oder mitteilen zu müssen, diese Sucht nach Aufmerksamkeit und Unmengen von Likes und "Freunden" zu sammeln wie Briefmarken... Es ist grausig, weil es Überhand genommen hat. Ist der gute alte Dialog, das Persönliche derart out geworden?!
> 
> ...



Soziale Plattformen an sich sind ja eigentlich recht nützlich - schnell und kostenlos mit Freunden oder anderen Menschen kommunizieren, dabei auch Medien einfach und schnell zusenden können. Und zum Beispiel Twitter nutze ich praktisch als Nachrichtenplattform.
Und Smartphones an sich können auch sehr nützlich sein. Nur das Problem ist, wenn sie falsch genutzt werden; wenn alle 5 Minuten das Smartphone gezückt werden muss, wenn irgendwelche Nonsens-Selfies gemacht werden müssen, wenn man soziale Plattformen nicht mehr zum gelegentlichen, virtuellen und schnellen Kommunizieren nutzt, sondern tagtäglich, um irgendwelchen Käse oder (noch schlimmer) höchst sensible und private Daten leichtgläubig zu veröffentlichen. Ich nutze soziale Plattformen auch gerne (vor allem Twitter), aber eben wahrscheinlich sehr anders als viele andere. Gerade Jugendliche werden praktisch magisch davon angezogen, sofort irgendwelchen Nonsens zu publizieren, vertreiben ihre Zeit belanglos auf sozialen Netzwerken, ohne in der realen Welt etwas sinnvolles zu machen. Ich denke, dass nicht die Plattformen und Smartphones das Problem sind, sondern vielmehr die Nutzweise der Jugendlichen.


----------



## solidus246 (6. September 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Ach wirklich nicht?
> 
> Ich musste neulich mit der Stadtbahn zur Arbeit fahren. Morgens um 6:30 an der Haltestelle. Natürlich alles voll von Jugendlichen die zur Schule mussten, logisch.
> 
> ...



Aber das sagt doch nocht lange nicht aus, dass es den Leuten mittlerweile wichtiger ist digitale Kommunikation zu betreiben als ein klassiches Gespräch aufzusuchen. Klar mag dies seltsam ausgesehen haben, bei mir im Freundeskreis z.B wird man schief angeschaut wenn man die ganze Zeit an seinem Handy hängt. Aber morgens, auf dem Weg zur Schule ? Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht aussegakräftig


----------



## lars9401 (7. September 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich aber z.B. in meiner Ausbildungsklasse vor einiger Zeit Leute, die dem "Smartphone-Generation"-Klischee  entsprechen. Das war wirklich übel. Selbst der Unterricht wurde nicht mehr richtig verfolgt, weil ständig auf dem Smartphone rum getippt wurde. Ich hätte denen das Teil am liebsten aus der Hand gerissen.



Wenn die Lehrer zu doof sind sich durch zu setzen, dann wundert mich das gar nicht. War an meiner Berufsschule auch so. Wenn man schon die Schulordnung unterschreibt, dann sollte man sich auch dran halten. Mir ging das stänidge Ermahnen der Lehrer mehr auf den Wecker, als wenn da jemand auf dem Ding rumgetippt hat. Wo ist das Probelm, die Dinger am Anfang der Stunde einzusammeln und am Ende wieder auszugeben ?


----------



## lars9401 (7. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da bin ich noch froh dass man umso mehr bei angehenden Schülern darauf achtet, damit das Lernen in der Grundschulzeit nicht darunter leidet. Als wir von der Rektorin am Einschulungstag erfuhren dass in der Schule unseres Sohnes absolutes Handy-/Smartphone-Verbot, hat es spontanen und vor allem lauten Beifall gegeben. Sollte man vielleicht auch auf die nächste Schulstufe ausweiten, ich wäre dafür.



Dann hoffe ich für dich, dass die Lehrer das auch durchziehen und es nicht nur in der Schulordnung steht um was vorzuzeigen.


----------



## Bonkic (7. September 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich für dich, dass die Lehrer das auch durchziehen und es nicht nur in der Schulordnung steht um was vorzuzeigen.



ein absolutes handyverbot an einer schule ist (sehr wahrscheinlich) nicht machbar.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. September 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Wenn die Lehrer zu doof sind sich durch zu setzen, dann wundert mich das gar nicht. War an meiner Berufsschule auch so. Wenn man schon die Schulordnung unterschreibt, dann sollte man sich auch dran halten. Mir ging das stänidge Ermahnen der Lehrer mehr auf den Wecker, als wenn da jemand auf dem Ding rumgetippt hat. Wo ist das Probelm, die Dinger am Anfang der Stunde einzusammeln und am Ende wieder auszugeben ?



Was ist heute in den Schulen los? Ich weiß noch, als ich noch zur Schule ging. Wenn da jemand während des Unterrichts an seinem Handy rumspielte oder es nicht lautlos stellte und es irgendwann klingelte, dann wurde das sofort einkassiert und man musste es beim Schuldirektor wieder abholen. Das war dann natürlich so peinlich, dass es keiner (mehr) drauf anlegen wollte.
Irgendwie gibt's heute kaum mehr Konsequenzen, dann ist es kein Wunder, dass die Leute sich alles erlauben.


----------



## lars9401 (7. September 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was ist heute in den Schulen los? Ich weiß noch, als ich noch zur Schule ging. Wenn da jemand während des Unterrichts an seinem Handy rumspielte oder es nicht lautlos stellte und es irgendwann klingelte, dann wurde das sofort einkassiert und man musste es beim Schuldirektor wieder abholen. Das war dann natürlich so peinlich, dass es keiner (mehr) drauf anlegen wollte.
> Irgendwie gibt's heute kaum mehr Konsequenzen, dann ist es kein Wunder, dass die Leute sich alles erlauben.



An der Berufsschule an der ich war, wurde nur mal "kurz mit dem Zeigefinger" gewackelt und das wars.


----------



## lars9401 (7. September 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ein absolutes handyverbot an einer schule ist (sehr wahrscheinlich) nicht machbar.



Muss ja nicht AN einer Schule sein. IM Unterricht würde ja schon vollkommen reichen.


----------



## Bonkic (7. September 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht AN einer Schule sein. IM Unterricht würde ja schon vollkommen reichen.



sau-boy sprach aber von einem absoluten verbot, das angeblich an der schule seines nachwuchses gelten soll.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. September 2014)

Hab noch nie den Drang verspürt WhatsApp zu nutzen und hab auch nicht vor das in absehbarer Zeit zu ändern. Brauch diesen neumodischen Kram nicht


----------



## Bonkic (7. September 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Hab noch nie den Drang verspürt WhatsApp zu nutzen und hab auch nicht vor das in absehbarer Zeit zu ändern. Brauch diesen neumodischen Kram nicht



ein chat-service ist ja auch wirklich furchtbar neumodisch.


----------



## MichaelG (7. September 2014)

Handyverbot ? Wieso nicht. Bei uns an der Schule gabs bis zur 9. Klasse ein striktes Verbot, den Taschenrechner zu benutzen. Das schulte den Grips.


----------



## Kaisan (7. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Handyverbot ? Wieso nicht. Bei uns an der Schule gabs bis zur 9. Klasse ein striktes Verbot, den Taschenrechner zu benutzen. Das schulte den Grips.



Wobei wahrscheinlich viele bei einem Handyverbot nach wenigen Stunden Entzugserscheinungen zeigen würden. Und in einem solchen Fall würden Schüler mal ausnahmsweise eine Meinung zeigen und regelrecht protestieren.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (7. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Handyverbot ? Wieso nicht. Bei uns an der Schule gabs bis zur 9. Klasse ein striktes Verbot, den Taschenrechner zu benutzen. Das schulte den Grips.


Das mit dem Handy verbot ist ne Sache die in den Kollegien sehr heiß diskutiert wird. Hab schon mehr als eine Konferenz mitgemacht, in der es stundenlang drum ging, wie man mit Smartphones auf dem Schulgelände umgehen soll. 
Ein pauschales verbot steht eigentlich immer im Raum, aber das Problem ist, dass es sich schlecht umsetzen lässt. Du kannst nicht immer und Überfall deine Augen haben. Zu dem müssen bei Verstoß ja auch Konsequenzen folgen - und da wird es dann rechtlich schwierig. Abnehmen für den ganzen Tag um dann im Rektorat abgeholt zu werden ist ne beliebte Lösung, die aber auch nicht ganz ohne ist. Du darfst den kids das ding eigentlich nicht wegnehmen. Zu dem sind Schulleiter auch nicht immer da, im Gegenteil, die haben viele auswärtstermine bei der Stadt etc. Somit bliebe es an den Sekretärinnen hängen, die eigentlich andere Dinge zu tun haben. 

Im Endeffekt halte ich das so, dass Smartphones im Unterricht verboten sind. Wer sich nicht dran hält, der holt es mit einer kleinen zusatzaufgabe am Ende der Stunde ab. In der Pause kommt es halt auf die Schule an - aber ich hab auch keine Lust da in der Pause den kontroletti zu spielen. Im grunde brauch ich die Zeit für andere Dinge. Ich finde man muss da eher erziehen, erklären und den Gebrauch etwas steuern - das hilft mehr als Verbote.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. September 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sau-boy sprach aber von einem absoluten verbot, das angeblich an der schule seines nachwuchses gelten soll.


Nicht nur angeblich, es ist so.
Die Rektorin hat uns ein schönes Beispiel gegeben, wie man sein eigenes Kind in eine sehr peinliche Situation bringen kann. Eine Mutter hat ihre Tochter mitten im Unterricht angerufen, das Mädchen bekam nen roten Kopf und die Mutter nen kräftigen Rüffel. Seitdem schleppt das Kind kein Handy/Smartphone mit sich rum, noch so einen beschämenden Moment wollte es gewiss nicht.

Und mal ehrlich: Wozu brauchen Grundschüler (!) unbedingt Smartphones? Ihre Freunde finden sich bereits in der Klasse oder auf dem Schulhof, und zurück kommen die Kids in der Regel via Bus, zu Fuss oder Fahrgemeinschaften, heisst sie werden von den Eltern der Mitschüler mitgenommen, wenn die eigenen Eltern nicht können.
Unsere Generation ist auch ohne so was wie Handys klargekommen. Klar, die gab's damals noch nicht, aber die eigentliche Aussage bleibt die Gleiche: Wenn ein Schüler nicht gerade eine Schule irgendwo am Arsch der Welt besucht, Sz die Notwendigkeit, ihm ein Handy mitgeben zu müssen, gleich Null.

Ich fände es gar befremdlich, wenn Kinder in den Pausen lieber an den kleinen Dingern rumfummeln statt sich aktiv austoben würden. Darum befürworte ich Handyverbot sowohl im Unterricht (sowieso) als auch außerhalb desselben. Was nach Ende des Schultages gemacht wird ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## lars9401 (7. September 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt halte ich das so, dass Smartphones im Unterricht verboten sind. Wer sich nicht dran hält, der holt es mit einer kleinen zusatzaufgabe am Ende der Stunde ab. In der Pause kommt es halt auf die Schule an - aber ich hab auch keine Lust da in der Pause den kontroletti zu spielen. Im grunde brauch ich die Zeit für andere Dinge. Ich finde man muss da eher erziehen, erklären und den Gebrauch etwas steuern - das hilft mehr als Verbote.



Ne Kiste/Schuhkarton auf den Lehrertisch und am Anfang der Stunde kommen da einfach alles Handys rein und fertig. Wenn das mal jamend vergisst, dann gibts ne Ermahnung und beim 2ten Mal dann halt ne zusätzliche Aufgabe. Da muss man nichts kontrollieren bzw. kaum Aufwand betreiben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. September 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Ne Kiste/Schuhkarton auf den Lehrertisch und am Anfang der Stunde kommen da einfach alles Handys rein und fertig. Wenn das mal jamend vergisst, dann gibts ne Ermahnung und beim 2ten Mal dann halt ne zusätzliche Aufgabe. Da muss man nichts kontrollieren bzw. kaum Aufwand betreiben.


Exakt. Oder gar diese bis zur letzten Unterrichtsstunde "unter Verschluss" halten und dann an alle Schüler wieder zurückgeben. Sehe da weniger ein organisatorisches noch andersartigen Problem darin, sondern schlicht Bequemlichkeit seitens der Lehrkräfte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. September 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> An der Berufsschule an der ich war, wurde nur mal "kurz mit dem Zeigefinger" gewackelt und das wars.


Wenn Berufsschüler nicht wissen wie korrektes Verhalten während des Unterrichts aussieht, dann ist bei denen eh Hopfen und Malz verloren.


----------



## lars9401 (7. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn Berufsschüler nicht wissen wie korrektes Verhalten während des Unterrichts aussieht, dann ist bei denen eh Hopfen und Malz verloren.



Hab ich mir die 3 Jahre auch gedacht. Aber die Lehrer waren auch größtenteils unter aller Kanone. Entweder keine Lust oder 0 Durchsetzungsvermögen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (7. September 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Ne Kiste/Schuhkarton auf den Lehrertisch und am Anfang der Stunde kommen da einfach alles Handys rein und fertig. Wenn das mal jamend vergisst, dann gibts ne Ermahnung und beim 2ten Mal dann halt ne zusätzliche Aufgabe. Da muss man nichts kontrollieren bzw. kaum Aufwand betreiben.


Unterricht ist eine Sache. Das ist tatsächlich einfach. Aber Schule besteht eben nicht nur aus unterricht. Die Diskussion dreht sich eher um die Handhabung in den Pausen.


----------



## lars9401 (7. September 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Unterricht ist eine Sache. Das ist tatsächlich einfach. Aber Schule besteht eben nicht nur aus unterricht. Die Diskussion dreht sich eher um die Handhabung in den Pausen.



Pause ist Pause. Da können die Schüler das Ding gern wieder haben. Kann ja ne Stunde spontan ausfallen und man muss dadurch was klären. Wie gesagt, betrifft nur den Unterricht.


----------



## Bonkic (7. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht nur angeblich, es ist so.



wie gesagt: das ist rechtlich wohl nicht haltbar. 



> Und mal ehrlich: Wozu brauchen Grundschüler (!) unbedingt Smartphones?



seh ich ähnlich. ist aber ein anderes thema.
außerdem sollten dann vielleicht zunächst mal die eltern ihrem nachwuchs klarmachen, dass das ding nix in der schule verloren hat (und im unterricht selbst schon gar nicht).


----------



## Lightbringer667 (7. September 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Pause ist Pause. Da können die Schüler das Ding gern wieder haben. Kann ja ne Stunde spontan ausfallen und man muss dadurch was klären. Wie gesagt, betrifft nur den Unterricht.


So einfach ist das nicht  Problem ist, dass die Smartphones eben nicht nur zum Austausch von infos genutzt werden. Es gibt beinah in jeder Schule Beispiele in denen die Geräte missbraucht wurden. Sprich Austausch von Gewalt und porno Videos, filmen und Bloßstellung von Mitschülern und ähnliches. Und das will man nicht haben. Mal abgesehen davon, dass man der Entwicklung die ja auch in diesem thread angeprangert wird irgendwie begegnen will. Und jetzt gibt es viele eben viele Ideen wie das umgesetzt werden soll. Da existiert von komplett verbot auf dem ganzen Schulgelände bis zu einer sehr liberalen Regelung wie du sie vorschlägst.


----------



## lars9401 (7. September 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> So einfach ist das nicht  Problem ist, dass die Smartphones eben nicht nur zum Austausch von infos genutzt werden. Es gibt beinah in jeder Schule Beispiele in denen die Geräte missbraucht wurden. Sprich Austausch von Gewalt und porno Videos, filmen und Bloßstellung von Mitschülern und ähnliches. Und das will man nicht haben. Mal abgesehen davon, dass man der Entwicklung die ja auch in diesem thread angeprangert wird irgendwie begegnen will. Und jetzt gibt es viele eben viele Ideen wie das umgesetzt werden soll. Da existiert von komplett verbot auf dem ganzen Schulgelände bis zu einer sehr liberalen Regelung wie du sie vorschlägst.



Was die Kiddies damit sonst machen, wäre mir egal. Solange ich als Lehrer in Ruhe unterrichten kann. Es sei denn sie machen es offensichtlich oder geben damit an, dann würde ich die Eltern einschalten. Die sollen ja auch noch was machen.


----------



## Chemenu (8. September 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Was die Kiddies damit sonst machen, wäre mir egal. Solange ich als Lehrer in Ruhe unterrichten kann. Es sei denn sie machen es offensichtlich oder geben damit an, dann würde ich die Eltern einschalten. Die sollen ja auch noch was machen.



Egal ist das nun wirklich nicht. Wenn das Smartphone für Mobbing o.ä. missbraucht wird sollte das auch die Lehrkräfte interessieren.


----------



## lars9401 (8. September 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Egal ist das nun wirklich nicht. Wenn das Smartphone für Mobbing o.ä. missbraucht wird sollte das auch die Lehrkräfte interessieren.



Schon klar, aber da kann man nur die Eltern mit einbeziehen. Wenn du Smartphones an Schulen komplett verbietest, dann wird halt nach der Schule gemobbt. Oder wie willst du das an einer Schule kontrollieren ?


----------

